# Looking for (tiny) tiny toy breeder recommendations!



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Breeders do sell adults. Usually 4-5 years old once they stop breeding them. Search the websites for adults for sale. Poodlepartipups in South Carolina has a 4 lb boy for sale now. I think the 4 lbs is overstated as I have seen him and he is little. He is my kensi's daddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh and I have 2 puppies from poodlepartipups and highly recommend her. Her dogs are AWESOME. very healthy and well socialized and TINY. Good luck! I also love my poodles tiny so I understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

